# Fish stop eating and die



## sethyd (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi,

This is my first aquarium, and I'm having some problems. I have a 30G tank, and in that tank I had 9 neon tetras, 6 guppies, 2 twig catfish, and 2 angelfish. The two angelfish were the last to be added. When I added them, one adjusted quite quickly and seems happy (3+ months now). The other one was generally shy, didn't eat, and eventually died after a week. I tested the water, and all my ammon. nitrate/ite levels were negligible, pH = 7.8. Then, a week later, I replaced him with a new angelfish, and also put in a new flame gourami that really caught my eye. Again with the new angelfish, it was very shy, and I couldn't get it to eat. Then it died after a week. The gourami on the other hand was very active, seemed healthy and was eating. Then after a couple of months, the gourami stopped eating and started hiding all the time. After about 1.5 weeks of this new behaviour, it died as well. I am pretty confused as to what is going on, because the water levels are all healthy, I do 20% changes each 1.5 weeks, and all the other fish seem very healthy and happy. The guppies are giving birth like crazy all the time. Any thoughts?


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

"Negligible" means different things to different people. Can you please list the exact parameters? 

Also, I'm not positive but I don't think gouramis and Angels are supposed to be housed together. I think there's some sort of aggression issue there but I may be wrong. Maybe the dominant Angel has been bullying all the new additions? I'm not sure. Someone with more experience will come along I'm sure.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

I think you have found the capacity of your tank.

IMHO you shift you attention to getting lotsa plants thriving then try some more fish.

but that's just my .02


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

I agree with beaslbob. I'd try and get some live plants in there to help with nitrates/nitrites/ammonia. 

However, a single angel isn't good for a tank. Angels should either be kept in groups of 5/6, which requires a 55gal tank minimum (preferably 75g), or kept in mated pairs. Not just a male/female, but a proven breeding pair. Breeding pairs require a tank to themselves, with no other fish.

Honestly in my opinion I think it would be best to return the angel, and perhaps increase the number of neons/guppies. Angels have been known to consume both.


----------



## sethyd (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the help! I just checked the water again, and the nitrate, nitrites, and ammonia are all 0. The pH is 7.8. Is this too high? Could that be the problem? I have lots of plants as well. There are 5 amazonia, 2 anubias, and 2 Japanese moss balls. I watch them a lot, and I have never seen any of the them being aggressive with each other. The angelfish is still only max 3cm of body. So it could just be overcrowding? My understanding was the catfish were the most delicate, and they seem fine.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

gee that was a good post. :lol:

pH of planted tanks can be much higher then 7.8 IME. the plants consuming carbon dioxide raises the pH.


my .02


----------

